# My lap kitties



## Tresa (May 29, 2015)

Hi, I just wanted to share a picture of my lap this morning. Cupcake is our gray and white kitty, Oreo is the black kitty.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Aww, they seem to be camera shy =)


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

How adorable and what a lucky lap!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I envy you. My lap kitties are all over the bridge, and my feral will not do laps.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So cute! So there went your morning plans...  Sorry, can't go out - I'm currently serving as a bed...


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

spirite said:


> So cute! So there went your morning plans...  Sorry, can't go out - I'm currently serving as a bed...


 Ha ha! That's great. I love it. and I LOVE the pic, too!

Have you guys seen this one? (I hope I attached it correctly.)


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

ok, maybe this worked.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Maggie,
I busted out laughing with that!
I feel I resemble that at times!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Now THAT gets the 10cats special smiley! 










Is it a bit alarming that we all seem to find this scenario fairly realistic? 8O


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmm....perhaps cats DO weave spells....
They sure know how to wrap us around their furry little paws!
S.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

AWW! Well jealous, I wish Aggie was a lap cat 

Though Maggie after your photo hahaha maybe not!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Great pic , Tresa!!

What DO you do when you need to get something done, but don't want to wake Kitty?


----------

